# Ab wann kommt ein Angestellter aus der 10h max Arbeit / 11h Pause Pflicht mal raus?



## maxi (7 April 2011)

Hallo,

ab wann, in Euro, kommt man als Angestellter denn eigentlich mal aus der 10 Stunden maximale Arbeitszeit und 11 Stunden Pausenzeit pro Tag raus?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 April 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ab wann, in Euro, kommt man als Angestellter denn eigentlich mal aus der 10 Stunden maximale Arbeitszeit und 11 Stunden Pausenzeit pro Tag raus?



Wo Arbeitest du, die Regelung hört sich ja gut an


----------



## Jan (7 April 2011)

In der Theorie habe ich da auch mal was von gehört.

In der Praxis ist das nicht realistisch.
Dann müsste ich ja alle zwei bis drei Tage erst gegen Mittag anfangen zu arbeiten.

Ich kann dir da leider keine Antwort geben.

Aber mir stellt sich da eine zusätzliche Frage.

Gehört die Fahrzeit zur Arbeit und von der Arbeit nach Hause zu den 10 oder zu den 11 Stunden?


----------



## Stanzman (7 April 2011)

Da habe ich auch schon was von gehört. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass zwischen Arbeitsende und dem nächsten Arbeitsanfang 11 Stunden liegen müssen. Als Fahrtzeit nicht eingerechnet. 
Mein Kollege war sogar der Meinung das der Chef ab 10 Stunden Arbeitszeit auch eine Fürsogepflicht hat und dich im notfall auch mit dem Taxi nachhause fahren muss, wenn du z.B. zu müde zum fahren bist.

Kann auch sein das mein Kollege mir da Schei** erzählt hatte.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## Corosop15 (7 April 2011)

Hat noch keiner von den Vorredner mit der Gewerbeaufsicht oder ähnlichen Ämtern zu tun gehabt?

Glück gehabt, kann teuer werden.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/arbzg/gesamt.pdf


----------



## Tommi (7 April 2011)

Also, was ich darüber weiß:

Es ist alles im Arbeitszeitgesetz geregelt.

Normale Arbeitszeit 8h, max. 10h, wenn über mehrere Wochen wieder ausgeglichen wird. Mindeste Pausenzeit 11h, Ausnahmen weiß ich z.Zt. nicht.
Fahren ist Arbeitszeit im Sinne des o.g. Gesetzes, Mitfahren nicht.

Höhere Arbeitszeiten nur, wenn dem Unternehmen dadurch hoher wirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht, z.B. Lebensmittel verderben...
(ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, daß das ein Beispiel für die Ausnahmen ist).

Wenn man nach 6 Std. Arbeit und 4 Std. Fahrt 20km vor Zuhause im Stau steht, darf man nach Hause fahren und muß nicht im Nachbardorf übernachten. 

Ich übernehme keine Garantie für die Gerichtsfestigkeit dieser Aussagen. 

Soweit die Theorie, jetzt kommt wieder die Praxis...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 April 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ab wann, in Euro, kommt man als Angestellter denn eigentlich mal aus der 10 Stunden maximale Arbeitszeit und 11 Stunden Pausenzeit pro Tag raus?



Hallo maxi,

das steht im *Arbeitszeitgesetz*. Größere Unternehmen achten
auch darauf. 

Wie man da rauskommt? Entweder die Arbeitszeit nicht erfassen 
oder selbständig werden ... 


http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/arbzg/BJNR117100994.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 April 2011)

*Jetzt bin ich dran*

Habe ich mich jetzt eigentlich Strafbar gemacht, ich habe schon mal
10,5 Std gearbeit.....Ok es waren 10,75 Std. 
Wie lange muss ich jetzt sitzen und kommt mich mal jemand von euch besuchen?
Muss ich mir mit meinen Chef die Zelle teilen oder bekomme ich Einzelhaft,
ist mir eigentlich lieber. 
Wenn ich in der Haft 12 Std durchschlafe, kann ich dann wegen guter Führung
Haftverkürzung bekommen?

Gerhard du kennst dich doch mit Son Zeug aus.


----------



## Tommi (7 April 2011)

Moin,

das Gesetz gilt nicht für:

Arbeitnehmer, die in häuslicher Gemeinschaft mit den ihnen anvertrauten Personen zusammenleben und sie eigenverantwortlich erziehen, pflegen oder betreuen. 

Das sind doch SPS-Programmierer auf Montage mit ihren Kunden, oder...*ROFL*

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 April 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das Gesetz gilt nicht für:
> 
> ...



Mist ich bin ledig


----------



## IBFS (8 April 2011)

Ich habe schon mal bei VW 26 Stunden am Stück durchgemacht. Mich fragt och keener  

Aber für mich zählt ja auch klein Arbeitnehmergesetz,....

Frank


----------



## maxi (8 April 2011)

Ich habe selbst meist 12+ Stunden gearbeitet und auch schon bis zu 36 Stunden am Sück durch.

Mir geht es aber darum. Darf ich das als Angetsellter auch mal irgendwann legal?


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Mir geht es aber darum. Darf ich das als Angetsellter auch mal irgendwann legal?



Kurz und bündig: Nein.

Selbst als Selbstständiger hast du ggf. entsprechende Klauseln in deinen Versicherungen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (8 April 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Selbst als Selbstständiger hast du ggf. entsprechende Klauseln in deinen Versicherungen.



Also den Passus möchte ich sehen...... in welcher Art Versicherung soll den sowas stehen???

Krankenversicherung - nimmer - die freuen sich über jeden Taler mehr.
Berufsunfähigkeit - das gibt es keinen Unterschied zw. Angestellten und Selbständigen
Risikolebensversicherung - Scherz oder  

mir fällt nix ein.

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 April 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst meist 12+ Stunden gearbeitet und auch schon bis zu 36 Stunden am Sück durch.
> 
> Mir geht es aber darum. Darf ich das als Angetsellter auch mal irgendwann legal?



Du meinst du warst 36 Stunden auf der Baustelle, diese Armenmärchen das
jemand 36 Std am Stück arbeitet Kauf ich niemanden ab. 
Physik und Biologie kann man nicht überlisten. 
Außerdem hört sich das für mich an wie 'Ich habe den längsten',
warte mal bis ich nachmesse.


----------



## bike (8 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Du meinst du warst 36 Stunden auf der Baustelle, diese Armenmärchen das
> jemand 36 Std am Stück arbeitet Kauf ich niemanden ab.
> Physik und Biologie kann man nicht überlisten.
> Außerdem hört sich das für mich an wie 'Ich habe den längsten',
> warte mal bis ich nachmesse.



Sehe ich auch so.
Also mein Rechner hat einen Verdummungsschutz.
Wenn ich länger als 18 Stunden in die Kiste schau, dann kommt nix mehr raus, der Bildschirmschoner wird aktiv mit dem Symbol "beck's Gold" sonst nix mehr.



bike


----------



## Flinn (8 April 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst meist 12+ Stunden gearbeitet und auch schon bis zu 36 Stunden am Sück durch.


 
Das schlimme ist: Wenn Dir als Arbeitnehmer etwas passiert nach 10h, dann bist du selbst Schuld. Wenn Du Glück hast, bekommt dein Arbeitgeber noch eine Teilschuld. Und die Berufsgenossenschaft verlangt innerhalb kürzester Zeit sämtliche Stundenzettel des letzten halben Jahres. Stundenzettel fälschen ist also nicht.

PS: Ist eine Scheiß-Situation, man rettet als Inbetriebnehmer alle Termine, denn am Endtermin wird ja wie immer nie gerüttelt. Und wenn dir dann ein Arbeitsunfall passiert => Pech gehabt.

Gruß,
Flinn


----------



## Corosop15 (8 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Du meinst du warst 36 Stunden auf der Baustelle, diese Armenmärchen das
> jemand 36 Std am Stück arbeitet Kauf ich niemanden ab.
> Physik und Biologie kann man nicht überlisten.
> Außerdem hört sich das für mich an wie 'Ich habe den längsten',
> warte mal bis ich nachmesse.


 
Auch wenn Du es nicht glauben willst, solche Einsätze gibt es. Mein längster Einsatz an einem Stück waren mal bei einer Inbetriebnahme nach einem Umbau in einer bestehenden Anlage 40 Stunden an einem Stück. Wir waren mit mehreren Leuten solange dran. Hätten wir Anlage nicht zum Laufen bekommen, wäre einer großer Teil unserer Produktion ausgefallen. Ich will auch auf keinem Fall behaupten, daß man immer zu 100% leistungsfähig war. Schlimmer waren nach 16-stündigen Durchschlafen nach dem Einsatz die nächsten Tage. Da hat man erst einmal richtig gemerkt, der Akku war richtig alle.


----------



## IBFS (8 April 2011)

Flinn schrieb:


> PS: Ist eine Scheiß-Situation, man rettet als Inbetriebnehmer alle Termine, denn am Endtermin wird ja wie immer nie gerüttelt. Und wenn dir dann ein Arbeitsunfall passiert => Pech gehabt.



Dafür kommen aber die Konstrukteure so gut wie nie auf Baustellen und die liegen manchmal in sehr schönen Gegenden der Welt 

Frank


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 April 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du es nicht glauben willst, solche Einsätze gibt es. Mein längster Einsatz an einem Stück waren mal bei einer Inbetriebnahme nach einem Umbau in einer bestehenden Anlage 40 Stunden an einem Stück. Wir waren mit mehreren Leuten solange dran. Hätten wir Anlage nicht zum Laufen bekommen, wäre einer großer Teil unserer Produktion ausgefallen. Ich will auch auf keinem Fall behaupten, daß man immer zu 100% leistungsfähig war. Schlimmer waren nach 16-stündigen Durchschlafen nach dem Einsatz die nächsten Tage. Da hat man erst einmal richtig gemerkt, der Akku war richtig alle.


 
Ich bin ja nun schon seit einigen Jahren in dem Job aber ich kann die Tage an den ich mal länger als 12h am Stück gearbeit habe an einer Hand abzählen. Macht ja auch keinen Sinn. Alles was nach der 10. Stunde programmiert wird wird 2x programmiert  Aber gut .... hat auch viel mit Planung zu tun.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 April 2011)

Ich habe auch schon mal 4std am Stück durchgearbeitet, ohne zum Kaffeeautomaten
zu gehen. Ich kann mir nicht erklären wie ich das durchgehalten habe, am
Schluss war ich so auf Endzug, das ich nur noch gezittert habe. Das Programm
musste ich allerdings löschen, war völlig unbrauchbar. So etwas mach ich nie wieder!


----------



## IBFS (8 April 2011)

"Koffein intravenös", heißt die Lösung. Das erspart aber nicht den Gang zur Toilette ...................................................................es sei denn, du baust deinen Stuhl um


----------



## bike (8 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> "Koffein intravenös", heißt die Lösung. Das erspart aber nicht den Gang zur Toilette ...................................................................es sei denn, du baust deinen Stuhl um



Oder direkt Kaffeepulver?
Dann kannst du das, was raus muss abstauben 


bike


----------



## Oberchefe (8 April 2011)

Also bei den Ausnahmen habe ich gelesen:

```
Arbeitsergebnisse zu mißlingen drohen
```

Das wird dann wohl immer herhalten müssen.

Aber ich denke auch: wenn das öfters vor kommt mit mehr als 10 Stunden, dann läuft was schief.


----------



## Oberchefe (8 April 2011)

Ach ja zur eigentlichen Frage:

in dem o.a. Dokument steht es klar drin:

Du musst *leitender *Angestellter werden.


----------



## ron (8 April 2011)

und die meisten leitenden Angestellten sind dann auserhalb der Zeiterfassung.... damit ist der nachweis der Stundenerfassung dann auch hinfällig.

Ich sehe das auch nicht so kritisch, wenn wirklich mal was passieren sollte hat man halt mal 3-4 Stunden mittag gemacht.

Aber man kann schon lange, hatte mal vor nen paar Jahren mit nem Kumpel ne 24h Autoschraub aktion gemacht. Wobei wir das damals sehr entspannt mit einem Kasten Bier angegangen sind 
Gruß

Ron


----------



## Boxy (8 April 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ab wann, in Euro, kommt man als Angestellter denn eigentlich mal aus der 10 Stunden maximale Arbeitszeit und 11 Stunden Pausenzeit pro Tag raus?



Als normaler Angestellter wird dies im Arbeitszeitgesetz geregelt.

Dort wird einmal die maximale Arbeitszeit sowie die max. Wochenarbeitszeit geregelt! Auch das man in einer bestimmten Zeitspanne im Schnitt nur die max. Wöchentliche Arbeitszeit arbeiten darf. Also da wird der Rolierende Mittelwert gebildet! Normal müsste euer BR da einschreiten, da diese die Überstunden ja genehmigen muss! 
Genehmigt der BR die Überstunden, bist du auch verpflichtet diese zu mahcen und dein Chef kann diese von dir fordern und ggf. Abmahnen wenn du diese nicht bringst!

Anderst sieht es bei Leitenden Angestellten und Selbstständigen aus, da gilt das Arbeitszeitgesetz nicht! Deshalb darf der Chefe auch arbeiten solange er möchte!



> *Arbeitszeitgesetz*
> 
> Arbeitszeit ist die Zeit, in der der Arbeitnehmer seine Arbeitskraft  dem Arbeitgeber zur Verfügung stellen muß. Ruhepausen werden nicht  einberechnet. Sie beginnt in der Regel mit dem Betreten des  Betriebsgeländes und endet mit Verlassen des Betriebsgeländes. Je nach  Branche und Tarifvertrag gibt es abweichende Regelungen.
> Die Dauer  der maximal zulässigen täglichen Arbeitszeit ist im Arbeitszeitgesetz  geregelt. Für bestimmte Branchen und Beschäftigungsarten gibt es eine  Fülle von gesetzlichen Ausnahmen und tarifvertraglichen abweichenden  Regelungen.
> ...





ron schrieb:


> und die meisten leitenden Angestellten sind dann  auserhalb der Zeiterfassung.... damit ist der nachweis der  Stundenerfassung dann auch hinfällig.



Siehe oben, da für diese das Gesetz eh nicht gilt!



ron schrieb:


> Ich sehe das auch nicht so kritisch, wenn wirklich mal was passieren sollte hat man halt mal 3-4 Stunden mittag gemacht.



Kritisch würde ich es dann sehen wenn mir etwas passiert und ich z.B. nen Arm verliere.
Dein AG versucht sich dann eh bei der BG herraus zu ziehen und verweist darauf, das er nie von dir solche Überstunden verlangt hat!
Deshalb gibt es auch meist solche Anordnungen (Proforma) in den Betrieben das man max. 10 h arbeiten darf!
Normal müsste der AG dies sogar unterbinden und dich ggf. abmahnen das du dich an das Gesetz hältst!
Problem nur, es ist deine Gesundheit und was bringt es dir dann wenn dein AG ne Strafe zahlt und dein Leben eingeschränkt ist?
Gerade wenn man z.B. viel Unterwegs ist, kann immer mal etwas z.B. mit dem Auto passieren (spreche da leider aus Erfahrung!).

Solange nix passiert ist es immer egal, aber wenn ...


----------



## Blockmove (9 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Also den Passus möchte ich sehen...... in welcher Art Versicherung soll den sowas stehen???
> 
> Krankenversicherung - nimmer - die freuen sich über jeden Taler mehr.
> Berufsunfähigkeit - das gibt es keinen Unterschied zw. Angestellten und Selbständigen
> ...



Bei KFZ-Versicherungen gibt es Regressforderungen bei Fahruntüchtigkeit in Folge von Übermüdung.
Bei Privat- und Unternehmerhaftpflicht und Unfallversicherung gibt es Ausschlussklauseln bei bewußt fahrlässigen Handeln. Und dazu gehört auch Übermüdung.

Im Zweifelsfall gibt es einen Gutachterkrieg vor Gericht und du kannst deinen Ansprüchen hinterjagen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 April 2011)

Das sehe ich auch ein wenig wie Dieter, wenn ich auf der Autobahn bin
nach einen 12std. Arbeitstag und fahre dann noch mal eben 500KM nach
Hause, ist das für mich eine Fahrt wie unter Drogen. Wenn das nach ver-
ursachung eines Unfalls, durch einen blöden umstand rauskommt, bin ich
mir sicher das die Versicherung versuchen wird, mit all ihren Anwälten, 
diesen Schaden nicht zu begleichen. Versicherungen sind kein Mädchen
Pensionat, wenn die sparen kö..en t.n di das au..


----------



## Tommi (12 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

aus einem Forum für Sicherheitsfachkräfte...

http://dejure.org/dienste/vernetzun...AP%20BGB%20%A7%20611%20Dienstreise%20Nr.%2010

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## maxi (12 April 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Anderst sieht es bei Leitenden Angestellten und Selbstständigen aus, da gilt das Arbeitszeitgesetz nicht! Deshalb darf der Chefe auch arbeiten solange er möchte!


 
Hallo Boxy,

danke für deine Antowrten.

Ab wann bin ich denn leitender Angestellter in diesem Sinne?
Ab Procura? Also erst wenn ich die juristische Person vertreten darf und somit rechtlich gelichgestellt wie ein Selbständiger bin oder wie wird das denn definiert?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 April 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> rten.
> 
> Ab wann bin ich denn leitender Angestellter in diesem Sinne?
> Ab Procura? Also erst wenn ich die juristische Person vertreten darf und somit rechtlich gelichgestellt wie ein Selbständiger bin oder wie wird das denn definiert?



Hallo maxi,

soweit mir bekannt, gibt es den Begriff "Leitender Angestellte" nicht 
direkt in den Gesetzen.  

Edit: doch, im Betriebsverfassungsgesetz.

Indizien für leitende Angestellte:


Prokura
außertarifliches bzw. weit überdurchschnittliches Gehalt, 
das alles abdeckt. Also  keine 35h-Woche, keinen zusätzliche 
Vergütung von Mehrarbeit.
trifft selbst unternehmerische Entscheidungen in bedeutendem 
Umfang
darf nach eigenem Ermessen Personal einstellen und entlassen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 April 2011)

Nachtrag:

Siehe auch *Leitender Angestellter*


----------

